# are you a democrat, republican or southern republican



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

here is a funny e-mail

Are you a Democrat, Republican or Southern Republican?

With elections coming up, we should all decide.

Question: How do you tell the difference between Democrats, Republicans and Southern Republicans? The answer can be found by posing the following problem. 

You're walking down a deserted street with your wife and two small children. Suddenly, a dangerous looking man with a huge knife comes around the corner, locks eyes with you, screams obscenities, raises the knife, and charges. You are carrying a Glock and you are an expert shot. You have mere seconds before he reaches you and your family. What do you do?

Democrat's Answer:
Well, that's not enough information to answer the question! 
Does the man look poor or oppressed? 
Have I ever done anything to him that would inspire him to attack? 
Could we run away? 
What does my wife think? 
What about the kids? 
Could I possibly swing the gun like a club and knock the knife out of his hand? 
What does the law say about this situation? 
Does the Glock have an appropriate safety built into it? 
Why am I carrying a loaded gun anyway, and what kind of message does this send to society and to my children? 
Is it possible he'd be happy with just killing me? 
Does he definitely want to kill me, or would he be content just to wound me? 
If I were to grab his knees and hold on, could my family get away while he was stabbing me? 
Should I call 9-1-1 ? 
Why is this street so deserted? 
We need to raise taxes, have a paint and weed day and make this a happier, healthier street that would discourage such behavior. 
This is all so confusing! I need to debate this with some friends for a few days and try to come to a consensus.

Republican's Answer:
BANG! 

Southern Republican's Answer:
BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!
Click...(sounds of reloading).
BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!
Click.
Daughter: "Nice grouping, Daddy!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

southern republican who lives in the west.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Yup definitely a souther republican. Although my wife would probably get her gun of her concealed carry purse and have him down before I got mine off my boot.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Definetely a Southern Republican for me too!!!


----------

